# Bear strike



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

I'm thinking about buying a used strike off someone. Right now I'm using an 2004 Martin saber. Nothing stellar but gets the job done. Much shorter and lighter than my early 90's Darton.

My buddy got a bear a few years ago and I couldn't believe how quite it was, no hand shock just smooth and quick.

Now the strike isn't a speed bow by any means. 310fps it's a 2011 I believe. But at least it's a parallel limb bow that is much quieter. Maybe a touch lighter.

I just practice and hunt, haven't done 3d so this is strictly for hunting purposes. I really don't have much spare money but the price is right so I'm thinking about it very hard.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

The Bear Strike uses a draw specific module to adjust draw length. Fairly easy to do but you have to have the right module. The cable stop just moves along the cam and does no need to be swapped. If the bow fits you great but this is not a sliding module system and the modules may be difficult to find. Just keep this in mind. Otherwise the bows are pretty decent. The string and cable should be replaced with a quality aftermarket set if that has not been done by the current owner. Set up properly they do shoot.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)




----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

This says no modules needed


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Try to verify this, that cam looks identical to my son's lights out and it needed mods. I also did a search and the photos online led me to replying the way I did. A quick call to Bear should resolve any concerns so if I am wrong then I learned something.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Did another quick search, rotating mod, their higher end bows did use the mod system. Make sure the cable stop moves with the rotating mod to maintain a proper back wall. Actually it doesn't move with the mod, you manually have to change the setting....


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks, I'm supposed to go check it out on sunday. I'll shoot it beside my current bow and decide if it's worth it or not 

I just wanted to be sure there wasn't any suprises. I know the newer bears are pretty awesome, this one looks like it's made the same way so we'll see. Curious to check out the cam


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Pay attention to the limb tips where the axles reside. That is where trouble will start if it is going to happen. Take some cotton balls with you and run them around the limb looking for chips or splinters.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Well I picked it up yesterday, dropped it off today at shooters in TC for a new string and peep.

Really isn't much different than my martin. It's 3" short axle to axle but pretty much the same brace hieght and similar speeds.

The bear has a slimmer handle too and overall just feels better in my hand but I could take either and not feel bad.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Forgot the pic


----------

